

Lessons to be learned from the Linode Bitcoin incident - cpswan
http://blog.thestateofme.com/2012/03/03/lessons-to-be-learned-from-the-linode-bitcoin-incident/

======
killian
Interesting commentary. How do you store anything of value at a SP (i.e.
anything worth more than the compensation value?) without regulation of SPs?
Like banks, the value of customer trust in a SP would have to override the
losses they might incur to make someone whole. Otherwise it's hard to see how
you store something like bitcoin in any SP.

------
paulhauggis
Don't invest in Bitcoin? As it is, it's an extremely volatile currency. This
just adds to many more reasons why I'm never investing in it.

